# X850XT help.



## darthanakin23 (Apr 5, 2005)

I just got a X850XT and i have it overclocked to 540/560 from the default 520/540. It is on stock cooler but what I am wondering is what are the best settings for the fan control? I am afraid of just messing with it myself because I don't want to burn out my fan too quickly.

My settings now are:
above 0 celsius-----14%
above 70 celsius----36%
above 75 celsius----50%

Are these settings good? Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## dubcat (Apr 5, 2005)

I am running the latest beta - i have found the fan settings in the latest beta are totally different to those i needed to use in the non beta release.  So, when you get advice make sure the person has a similar version to you.

For example - with the non beta version I needed to keep the fan at 30% just to hold a steady temp of 55c at idle.  With the latest beta i set the fan to 5% and the system holds a steady temp of 50-51c idling...


----------



## darthanakin23 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have Ati Tool 0.24 Beta 6

Right now it idles at 37.

Oh yeah and shouldnt I be able to hit PE clocks with stock cooling since the 850xt and pe have exact same chip and cooling stock...?


----------



## Nullman (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a Connect3d X850XT, and I am hitting PE speeds (540/590) without any problems.

When using 0.25 Beta 6:

above 0 celsius-----5%
above 50 celsius----36%
above 80 celsius----50%
above 90 celsius----70%

never hits 80 celsius  

It seems running at 36% is just right to keep noise level in line with rest of fans in my system.  Any higher, and it starts to stand out some what.


----------



## darthanakin23 (Apr 5, 2005)

These settings I have won't burn out my fan quicker or anything? 
above 0 celsius-----14%
above 70 celsius----36%
above 75 celsius----50%

I just want to make sure im not running the fan too hard so it doesnt burn out, let me know what you think....this is with 0.24 Beta 6 by the way.


----------



## dubcat (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont know about burning out fans but you do realise yuo can get a BETTER cooling system for about £20!  The artic cooling system is cheap - even if your stock cooling did burn out you could always move to that.  I have my cooling set more aggresively than you - if my fan burns out ill post it up here   I don't expect it to happen though.


----------

